# Applet neuladen?



## MarcusFrankfurt (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo...

ich habe ein Applet welches Bilder darstellen soll. Diese jpg-Dateien liegen lokal auf der Platte.

Diese Bilder werden allerdings durch andere Aktionen (in anderen Klassen) im Ablauf der Anwendung verändert. Daher müsste das Applet nachdem eine neue Bilddatei geladen wurde und auf der Platte abgespeichert ist, dieses dann anzeigen.

Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass das Applet sich dann das neue File zieht?

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass sich die Datei-Namen der Bilder auch ständig ändern. Kann ich dem Applet auch irgendwie aus der Bild-produzierenden Klasse mitteilen, wie der Dateiname ist?


----------



## Hansdampf (21. Mai 2005)

mir fällt da nur ein:
1) den Bildern immer dieselben Namen geben,  alle paar Sek. laden und checken, ob sich das Datum geändert hat
2) Applet signieren oder von Hand die benöigten Rechte einräumen, Dirs auszulesen
3) was ich machen würde: da andere Klassen die Bilder verändern, sind die Klassen wohl kaum aus dem Applet, oder?
dann mach einfach ein .txt File mit ner Auflistung aller Bildernamen, das du aus den "anderen Klassen" aktualisierst, das Applet zieht sich daraus den Pfad und kannse laden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mai 2005)

MarcusFrankfurt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich dem Applet auch irgendwie aus der Bild-produzierenden Klasse mitteilen, wie der Dateiname ist?



Alle "erzeugenden" Klassen müssen Referenzen auf Objekte der Klassen mit sich führen, die informiert werden müssen, dass es Änderungen gab. (neue Datei, neuer Name, wo zu finden, etc.)

Das kann man bspw. mit einem Interface realisieren.

In den "zu infomierenden" Klassen müssen Methoden implementiert werden, die diese Benachrichtigung entgegennehmen und entsprechend weiter verarbeiten.
Diese Klassen implementieren das Interface und stellen somit einen bestimmten Typ sicher.

Edit: Zum Lesen und Schreiben müssen dem Applet per Signierung mehr Rechte eingeräumt werden.


----------



## HorstHuber (22. Mai 2005)

Kannst Du Deine Bilder laden, ohne das Applet zu signieren?


----------



## Hansdampf (22. Mai 2005)

mich wundert eher, dass er Bilder mit einem Applet verändern und abspeichern kann, aber nicht weiss, wie man 2 Klassen miteinander kommunizieren lassen kann.


----------



## MarcusFrankfurt (22. Mai 2005)

Hansdampf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mich wundert eher, dass er Bilder mit einem Applet verändern und abspeichern kann, aber nicht weiss, wie man 2 Klassen miteinander kommunizieren lassen kann.



Selbstverständlich weiß ich das! Danke für Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag!

Es geht dabei einfach um das Sicherheitsproblem was sich bei Applets wohl gibt. Normalerweise würde ich mir die Info einfach aus dem Directory auslesen. Aber da meckert nun mal das Applet. Daher auch die Frage wie man es am geschicktesten löst, wenn sich die Files ständig ändern und man dem Applet ( je Session) mitteilen will, welches Bild nun aktuell zu laden ist.


----------



## Hansdampf (22. Mai 2005)

warum paulst du mich an?
Da bin ich wegen des Beitrags von L-ectron-X drauf gekommen, du hast dich ja nicht gemeldet.
Übrigens hab ich dir Antworten auf deine Frage geposted, die du anscheinend nicht eines Kommentars erachtest, Paul


----------

